# Japanese Layout?



## Ease (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone build a Japanese layout?

As I've never been there I need help...

I'm using Kato Unitrack and mainly Kato/Tomix running stock...

I really would love to see pictures...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Lots of stuff and a great sound track...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVZFakJEG_4


----------



## Ease (Jan 13, 2012)

awesome thanks....


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

japanese model rr forum


----------



## lovetoflyfish (Dec 24, 2011)

Ease said:


> Anyone build a Japanese layout?
> 
> As I've never been there I need help...
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSv-cDDEono&feature=related

Based on modern urban Shinkansen. Links will lead you to many more.

What's your era?


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

Whenever I start my N Scale Layout it will be Japan Rail.


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

I wish I had $134 to buy that KATO starter set of the NOZOMI 500.


----------

